# Upgrade SR+ MCU features to Premium interior ones



## ettorer (Aug 1, 2019)

My SR+ is great and range enough, but I'm missing the traffic aware maps and the browser.
It would be nice to have a pay option to upgrade the MCU and get satellite view maps, traffic aware maps, browser, audio streaming.
It should be easy for Tesla to unlock the features and they can get extra $ from the SR+ owners.
What do you think? How much would you pay for the upgrade? I would pay 1.5 to 2K$


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

It would be neat to see it as a software unlock. I've heard somewhere that some things like the 'immersive' sound a-pillar speakers are installed but not wired in on the non-premium variants. There may be other hardware limitations that prevent a quick software-only unlock.

I imagine lots of people are willing to pay for the extra features after the fact. Tesla just has to make sure to price it accordingly so that it doesn't end up cheaper than people paid for the full price premium version in the first place or there could be a lot of animosity.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

All owners (not just SR+) should be able to log into our Tesla accounts and choose from a menu. Think how much more "free" revenue TSLA could make:

Upgraded Stereo/speakers $750
satellite view and traffic aware maps $500
browser & audio streaming $500
Darker dashboard $400
No finger print center console $300


----------



## Radeon888 (Mar 16, 2019)

ettorer said:


> My SR+ is great and range enough, but I'm missing the traffic aware maps and the browser.
> It would be nice to have a pay option to upgrade the MCU and get satellite view maps, traffic aware maps, browser, audio streaming.
> It should be easy for Tesla to unlock the features and they can get extra $ from the SR+ owners.
> What do you think? How much would you pay for the upgrade? I would pay 1.5 to 2K$


I might be wrong but I don't think the SR+ needs an MCU upgrade for those features just enhanced connectivity which is suppose to be available in the next few months. I especially desire satellite maps but our SR+ already has live traffic it just doesn't display it. There is a setting to turn it off. My car was delivered with satellite maps but it was downgraded during the next software update. Was very sad.


----------



## Claude (May 30, 2017)

Does anyone know when the speakers already installed in the model3 SR+ will be activate and the price for the activation


----------



## todd2fst4u (Jul 3, 2019)

Claude said:


> Does anyone know when the speakers already installed in the model3 SR+ will be activate and the price for the activation


That won't happen. Some of the speakers are installed but they aren't wired to anything. (Both rear shelf speakers and the passenger side mirror tweeter)

More info here
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...speakers-and-subwoofer-upgrade-install.13059/


----------



## JohnRougeux (Mar 20, 2019)

And the subwoofer isn't installed either. 

I'm not sure I get the whole live traffic/streaming music on it. That's a monthly cost that I don't want. I'm happy to stream my music from my iPhone. I wish I could upgrade the sound system but I guess I'll have to buy a long range model for that.


----------

